# hell on wheels. tv show



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

anyone seen that shit. its fuckin awsome, badass gun slinging and native americans attacking people.
theres a shit ton of trains and stuff too.
check it out


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 31, 2012)

it IS awesome......... i watched the whole first season on DVD and was all into it......then i just got left hangin.... i dont watch much TV but cant wait to catch up on whats going on on this......... and yeah.......the whole story of the transcontinental railroad is pretty epic i made a thread on here a while back i think about stephen ambrose's book "nothing like it in the world" absolutely awesome story (nonfiction) of how they did it....recommend it to anyone


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> it IS awesome......... i watched the whole first season on DVD and was all into it......then i just got left hangin.... i dont watch much TV but cant wait to catch up on whats going on on this......... and yeah.......the whole story of the transcontinental railroad is pretty epic i made a thread on here a while back i think about stephen ambrose's book "nothing like it in the world" absolutely awesome story (nonfiction) of how they did it....recommend it to anyone


im surprised no one else posted anything about this show. its addicting to watch. and ill try and find that book when i get a chance. historical railroad shit is awsome. ive been to the B&O railroad museum before and they have alot of cool facts about trains. and that huge roundhouse to move trains.
anyways the shows great lots of good action and the backround music is really cool too.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 31, 2012)

i like the badass prostitute with face tats.....OLD SCHOOL TRAIN CORE


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> i like the badass prostitute with face tats.....OLD SCHOOL TRAIN CORE


i know!! haha she's awsome. and she got them from native americans thats even more badass.
not a bad looking prostitute either.


----------

